# أسئلة عن الكتاب المقدس



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

*أسئلة عن الكتاب المقدس*

 كتابكم المقدس مُحَرَّف! 

الإجابة:

          إن لدينا عشرات الأدلة على صحة كتابنا المقدس وعدم تحريفه.  ولكن نكتفي بالقليل منها:

الدليل الأول: الذين قاموا بكتابة الكتاب المقدس أكثر من ثلاثين نبياً وحوراياً، وكلهم مجمعون على حقائق الإيمان المسيحي.  ومن أولوياتها حاجة العالم إلى الخلاص، وألوهية السيد المسيح، وجوهر الله الواحد الثالوث، وحقيقة صلب المسيح وقيامته.  وذلك بالرغم من تنوّع ثقافاتهم وإختلاف عصورهم وطول مدة الزمن الذي كتبوا فيه وهو أكثر من ألف وخمسمائة سنة بدءاً من موسى النبي كاتب التوراة إلى القديس يوحنا الرسول كاتب سفر الرؤيا.

          ولو أن الكتاب المقدس كتبه شخص واحد لأمكن الشك فيه حسب القاعدة "شاهد واحد لا يشهد" (عد30:35).  لذلك فإن تعدد كَتَبة الكتاب المقدس هو تعدد للشهود ومن ثم إعلان لصحته.

الدليل الثاني: إن رسالة الله إلى العالم في كتابه المقدس كانت على أيدي الأنبياء والرسل.  وكان لابد أن يُظهِر الله قوته فيهم لكي يقبل العالم رسالتهم ويتحقق أنهم من الله.  وقوة الله لا تظهر في الكلام مثلما تظهر في العمل..  والكتاب المقدس ليس مملوءاً بالنبوات ولكنه مصبوغ بها.  فما كانت وظيفة العهد القديم سوى التمهيد بالنبوات للعهد الجديد.  وما العهد الجديد سوى تحقيق كامل لجميع نبوءات العهد القديم..  ولو خلا الكتاب من النبوات لإنتفت النبوة من كاتبيه!  إذاً إمتلاءه بالمعجزات والنبوات يشير إلى سماويته وأنه من الله، ومن ثم يؤكد صدقه وصحته.

الدليل الثالث: لا يوجد إختلاف بين جميع نسخ الكتاب المقدس المنتشرة في العالم، بل هي كتاب واحد.  كذلك النسخ الموجودة من القرون الأولى للمسيحية لا تختلف عن النسخ الموجودة لدينا الآن بعد مرور أكثر من ألفيّ عام.  وإن كان الكتاب المقدس الموجود معنا يضم العهد القديم الذي يحوي الديانة اليهودية.  وهو نفسه صورة طبق الأصل من النسخة الموجودة مع اليهود الذين سبقت ديانتهم الديانة المسيحية بآلاف السنين.  وإن كان الكتاب المقدس متوافق مع تفاسير آباء القرون الأولى بالمسيحية، فمن أين حدث تحريف الكتاب المقدس؟! ومتى حدث؟ وكيف حدث؟ وإن كان قد حدث، فأين الكتاب المقدس الذي لم يُحَرَّف، وهل لم تبق منه نسخة واحدة تشهد بقول القائلين بالتحريف!  وإن لم توجد النسخة غير المُحَرَّفة فكلام هؤلاء يحتاج إلى دليل على صدق قولهم.  وإن عجزوا إن إتيان الدليل تصبح تهمة التحريف باطلة، وخرافة لا دليل عليها.  ثم ما هو قول هؤلاء إزاء ما يعثر عليه الباحثون والمنقبون يوماً بعد آخر من نسخ مخطوطة لأسفار الكتاب المقدس في الحفريات التي تقوم بها بعثات الكشف عن الآثار.  وتحقيقها يثبت أنها من القرون الأولى للمسيحية ومطابقة لما بين أيدينا اليوم مما يشير إلى أن الكتاب المقدس هو هو بعينه لم يتغير ولم يُحَرَّف.

الدليل الرابع: إن اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام يعترفون بأن الكتاب المقدس هو من عند الله.  فإن إدعى أحد أنه محرف فإنه يتهم الله بعجزه عن حفظ كتابه الذي أوحى به إذ تركه في أيدي بشر لكي يعبثوا به ويغيروا حقائقه.  وإن صحّ هذا الإتهام فإنه يؤكد عجز الله -حاشا- عن حفظه أي كتاب آخر يوحي به للناس.  ومن ثم يصير العالم كله "ضلال في ضلال".  وصاحب هذا الإتهام بصبح من أول المُضَلَّلين.  وإن كان حاشا لله أن يضلل العالم فكتابه المقدس سليم تماماً من كل تحريف.

الدليل الخامس: إن كتابنا المقدس يحمل سلامته في ذاته.  وذلك من صدق أقواله وتحقق مواعيده وعظمة تأثيره في تغيير النفس البشرية والسمو بها في مدارج الروح وإنارتها بالحكمة الإلهية وإشباعها بالمعارف الربانية والأسرار السمائية وإسعادها بتذوق الثمار الحلوة للسلوك بوصاياه والخضوع لأحكامه.  وهذا دليل عملي حي، نحيا به بل هو يحيا فينا لأنه يجعلنا على قمة العالم في الحكمة والفضيلة والروحانية..

المزيد...

نحن نؤمن بالله، ونؤمن بأن الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله المكتوبة، وأنه روح وحياة يقودنا في رحلتنا في هذا العالم، يرشد ويعلم، يبكت ويعزي، يشرح ويفسر من أجل أن تستنير حياتنا بكلماته وشخصياته ومواقفه وتعاليمه. 

نعم؛ إن من قرأ الكتاب المقدس وتأثر به يكن له في قلبه مكانة عظيمة ويشعر بأهميته القصوى للحياة. ولا أظن أنه يستطيع أن يحيا حياة حقيقية بدون هذا الكتاب العظيم. 

ولذلك ، وبنفس الطريقة التي حاول بها الشيطان أن يسقط حواء: "أحقاً قال الله" (تك 3: 1)، يحاول اليوم أن يهاجم أبناء الله بنفس الحيلة:"هل الكتاب المقدس هو حقاً كلمة الله؟" فهو يعلم أن الكتاب المقدس هو القادر بقوته وسلطانه أن يقوض مملكة الشر ويقضي على سلطان إبليس. ولذا فقد حاول عبر العصور أن يستخدم كل أسلحته لينال من هذا الكتاب ولكن دون جدوى فقد ثبت وانتشر واثر في العالم ونفوس البشر بطريقة لم يسبق لها مثيل. 

ولكثرة ما تعرض له الكتاب المقدس من هجوم أصبح الكتاب الوحيد الذي لا يخشى شيئاً فقد انتصر على كل ضروب النقض والتشكيك حتى أنه لم يبقى للمعارضين أن يقولوا شيئا جديداً، ولذا افخر يا عزيزي الشاب فكتابك قد انتصر على كل عدو حاول أن ينال منه ولا يوجد سؤال أو تشكيك إلا وإجاباته حاضرة تماماً. إننا اليوم نشكر الله من أجل أنه يحول كل شر إلى خير، فقد أظهرت حملات الهجوم الشرسة الشريرة قوة هذا الكتاب العظيم بدلاً من أن تنال منه. 

ولكن ، ورغم كل ذلك ما زال هناك من يسال هل من الممكن أن يصيب هذا الكتاب أي تحريف أو تغيير أو تعديل أو أن يكون قد أصابه التحريف في فترات سابقة؟ وما هي الشهادات العلمية والتاريخية والنبوية التي تؤكد على صدقه؟ 

وسوف نتناول في هذه الكلمات شهادات قليلة من كثير ، تؤكد استحالة أن يصيب الكتاب أي تحريف، منها شهادة المخطوطات الكثيرة ، وشهادة العلم ، والتاريخ والنبوات.


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

1. شهادة المخطوطات الكثيرة: 

يقول روبرتس في كتابه عن نقد العهد الجديد (عن كتاب ثقتي في الكتاب المقدس):" إنه يوجد نحو عشرة آلاف مخطوطة للفولجاتا اليونانية، وعلى الأقل ألف مخطوطة من الترجمات القديمة ونحو 5300 مخطوطة يونانية للعهد القديم بكامله، كما يوجد لدينا 24 ألف مخطوطة لأجزاء من العهد الجديد، كما أننا نقدر أن نجمع أجزاء كثيرة من العهد الجديد من اقتباسات الكتاب المسيحيين الأولين" 

ويعود الكثير من هذه المخطوطات للعهد الجديد إلى القرون الأولى للمسيحية - ويمكن أن نفرد لدراسة المخطوطات دراسة مستقلة - وجميعها تؤكد على صدق الكتاب الذي بين أيدينا. 

2. صحيح علميا: 

تحدث الكتاب المقدس عن بعض الحقائق العلمية والتي لم يستطع العلم اكتشافها إلا بعد قرون طويلة مثل: 

الأرض كروية    إشعيــــاء 40:  22 

دورة الماء في الطبيعة   أيــوب 36: 27 ، 28   ، جامعة 1: 6 ، 7  و 11: 3 ، عاموس 9: 6 

الأرض مثبتة في مكانها بقوة غير مرئية (قوة الجاذبية الأرضية)  أيـــــوب 26: 7 

الدم البشري واحد بين كافة الأمم والشعوب  أعمال 17: 26 

ضرورة عزل المرضى بأمراض معدية لاويين 13: 46 

ضرورة التخلص من فضلات الإنسان    التثنية 23: 12 ، 13 

كيف تفسر أن الكتاب المقدس تحدث عن حقائق علمية قبل أن يكتشفها العلماء بمئات السنين؟ 

هل تستطيع أن تجد أي آيات كتابية تتعارض مع العلم الحديث؟ (لقد حاول أعداء الكتاب أن يجدوا ما يناقض العلم في الكتاب وقالوا كيف يقول الكتاب أن الأرض كروية بينما هي في حقيقة الأمر – حسب الاعتقاد القديم – مسطحة وممدودة ، ومضت الأيام وصعد الإنسان إلى الفضاء وقام بتصوير الأرض فوجدها كما قال الكتاب نماماً، ومرة أخرى قالوا كيف تثبت الأرض على لا شئ فهي مثبتة على قرني ثور ضخم أو مثبتة عن طريق الجبال – حسب الاعتقاد القديم – ومضت القرون وتم اكتشاف قانون الجاذبية ورأينا بعيوننا ما قاله الكتاب أن الأرض معلقة في السماء على لا شئ بواسطة قوانين الجاذبية.  ونستطيع أن نذكر الكثير من الأمثلة المشابهة) 

3. صحيح تاريخياً: 

هل أكد علم الحفريات على صحة أحداث الكتاب المقدس؟ نعم فقد أثبتت الحفريات صدق الكتاب الكامل ، وقد وجد علماء الحفريات الكثير من حفريات بعض الشعوب القديمة مثل الحثيين والتي لم تكن معروفة قبلاً إلا من خلال الكتاب المقدس ، ووجدوا فلك نوح بنفس أبعاده فوق جبل أراراط ، ووجدوا لوح موآب وقصته الشهيرة، والكثير غيرها وقد قال في هذا عالم الاثار نلسون جلويك (ونقله روبرتس في كتابه): "لم يحدث اكتشاف اثري واحد ناقض ما جاء في الكتاب المقدس. إن التاريخ الكتابي صحيح تماماً بدرجة مذهلة، كما تشهد بذلك الحفريات والآثار". 

كما أننا نجد أن جميع الشخصيات ، والأماكن، والشعوب ، والأسماء، والأحداث التاريخية التي ذكرها الكتاب هي صحيحة تماماً ومثبته تاريخياً، وقد تحدثت الشعوب القديمة عن الكثير من حوادث الكتاب المقدس مثل الخليقة والطوفان وبرج بابل، فعلى أي شئ يؤكد هذا؟ 

ومن المستحيل أن يدعي شخصاً تحريف الإنجيل ويقدم دليلاً على ذلك فلا يستطيع أي مدعي أن يجيب على هذه الأسئلة: متى حرف الإنجيل؟ من حرف الإنجيل؟ أين حرف الإنجيل؟ لماذا حرف الإنجيل؟ لو حرفت كلمة الله ، لماذا لم يمنع الله هذا التحريف؟ 

فالسؤال الأول مستحيل الإجابة إليه لأنه توجد لدينا مخطوطات قديمة جداً للكتاب المقدس والآلاف من اقتباسات الآباء منه كما تشهد الكتابات القديمة له. والسؤال الثاني مستحيل الإجابة عليه لأنه لا توجد مصلحة لأحد في هذا التحريف، ولو حرفه اليهود لكانوا قد استبعدوا الآيات التي تسئ إليهم وتذكر أعمالهم الشريرة في حق الله و الأنبياء ولحذفوا أخطاء الأنبياء. ولو حرفه المسيحيون لحذفوا الإهانات التي وجهت للسيد المسيح، ولاستغل اليهود هذه الفرصة وشهدوا عليهم لأنهم كانوا موجودين في هذه الفترة. والسؤال الثالث مستحيل الإجابة عليه لأنه لم تمض سوى سنوات قليلة من البشارة بالإنجيل وكان الإنجيل قد انتشر في أغلب مناطق العالم القديم ومن المستحيل أن تجمع كل هذه المخطوطات من أنحاء العالم لتحريفها. ومن المستحيل الإجابة على السؤال الرابع لأنه لا يوجد سبب واحد يدعو المسيحيين أو اليهود لتحريف الكتاب المقدس الذي سفكوا دمائهم من أجل الحفاظ على الإيمان الموجود به. 

وتأتي الحقيقة الأخيرة أن كلمة الله لا تحرف لأن الله هو الذي يحفظها عبر الزمان وحاشا لله العظيم القدرة أن يترك كلمته للتحريف. فكل شخص يدعي تحريف الكتاب المقدس إنما يفتري في المقام الأول على الله له كل المجد والقدرة والعزة. 

لقد دافع الفخر الرازي (543-606هـ)، أحد مشاهير أئمة الإسلام عن صحة الكتاب المقدس وسلامة نصّه، فقال 327: "كيف يمكن التحريف في الكتاب الذي بلغت آحاد حروفه وكلماته مبلغ التواتر المشهورة في الشرق والغرب؟ وكيف يمكن إدخال التحريف في التوراة مع شهرتها العظيمة بين الناس؟.. إن الكتاب المنقول بالتواتر لا يتأتى تغيير اللفظ، فكل عاقل يرى أن تغيير الكتاب المقدس كان متعذّراً لأنه كان متداولاً بين أناس كثيرين مختلفي الملل والنحل. فكان في أيدي اليهود الذين كانوا متشتتين في أنحاء الدنيا، بل كان منتشرا بين المسيحيين في أقاصي الأرض.." 

عزيزي، وقد تأكدت الآن من استحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس ، وتعرفت على قوته وسلطانه فهل تبدأ في قراءته ودراسته بانتظام؟


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

التفاصيل:

أولاً: شهادة تفرد الكتاب المقدس

1- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى وحدته: فقد كتبه حوالى أربعين رجلاً على مدى قرابة 1600 سنة، وذلك من أماكن مختلفة من ثلاث قارات العالم القديم... وتنوعت مهنة كل كاتب وظروف الكتابة، ومع ذلك خرج الكتاب المقدس فى وحدة كاملة وتناسق بديع يدل على أن وراء هؤلاء الكتبة جميعاً روح واحد هو روح الله القدوس.

2- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملاءمته لكل جيل وعصر: فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذى لم يصبه القدم، بل هو جديد دائما وصالح لكل زمان ولكل عصر.

3- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى ملائمته لكل عمر وفرد: فهو مناسب لكل فئات الناس ولكل القامات الروحية.

4- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى شموله وكماله: فهو الكتاب الوحيد الذى كتب فى جميع الموضوعات، فهو بحق مكتبة الهية شاملة تحوى التاريخ والأدب والشعر والقانون والفلسفة والطب والجيولوجيا والمنطق، إلى جانب القضية الأساسية وهى خلاص الإنسان.

5- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى انتشاره وتوزيعه: إذ يفوق توزيعه أى كتاب آخر بعشرات المرات فقد تم توزيع الكتاب المقدس فى عام 1998م 20.751.515 نسخة كاملة فى 2212 لغة ولهجة.

6- الكتاب المقدس فريد فى صموده وبقائه: لم يلق كتاب آخر مثلما لقى الكتاب المقدس من إضطهادات وحروب ولكنه بقى صامداً شامخاً على مر العصور.

7- الكتاب المقدس فى قوته وتأثيره: فهو يلمس الأرواح والقلوب بصورة لا توجد فى أى كتاب آخر... إن الملايين قد تغيرت حياتهم حين قرأوا الكتاب المقدس بقلب مخلص.



ثانياً: شهادة المراجع الأصلية  كيف وصل الينا الكتاب المقدس؟ 

    هذه النسخ الأصلية والترجمات الكثيرة للكتاب المقدس، والتى بدأت منذ زمن مبكر جداً قد عملت على سرعة انتشار الكتاب المقدس بين شعوب العالم. ويوجد لدينا الآن أكثر من عشرة آلاف مخطوطة لهذه الترجمات القديمة وهى تتفق جميعها مع الكتاب المقدس الذى بين أيدينا.



ثالثاً: شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين والكتب الكنسية

1- شهادة كتابات الآباء الأولين:

     اقتبس آباء الكنيسة الأولون الكثير من نصوص الكتاب المقدس وذلك فى عظاتهم وكتابتهم وترجع أهمية هذه الإقتباسات كدليل على صحة العهد الجديد للآتى:

·    أنها قديمة جداً إذ يرجع بعضها إلى نهاية القرن الأول الميلادى. 

·    أنها باللغات الأربعة القديمة اليونانية واللاتينية والسريانية والقبطية. 

·    أنها مقتبسة فى بلاد عديدة سواء فى الشرق أو الغرب أو الشمال أو الجنوب. 

·    أنها كثيرة جداً إذ يبلغ عدد الإقتباسات التى اقتبسها الآباء قبل مجمع نيقية حوالى 32000 إقتباساً، فإذا أضفنا إليهم إقتباسات الآباء بعد نيقية وحتى 440م. لزاد العدد عن 200 ألف إقتباساً ولأمكن منها إستعادة العهد الجديد أكثر من مرة فى أكثر من لغة. 

2- شهادة الكتب الكنسية:

     عرفت الكنائس والقراءات الكنسية منذ بداية المسيحية والقراءات الكنسية عادة محافظة تعتمد على أقدم المخطوطات... والكتب الكنسية وجدت مطابقة تماما للنصوص الكتابية التى بين أيدينا فلا يوجد بها ما يغاير أو يضاد أى نص عندنا.


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

]رابعاً: شهادة العلم الحديث

     عزيزى القارئ: نريد أولاً أن نضع أمامك الحقائق الآتية:

·    الكتاب المقدس يحتوى على حقائق علمية كثيرة، مكتوبة بأسلوب بسيط يناسب القارئ العادى. 

·    الكتاب المقدس لم يحتو على الأخطاء العلمية التى كانت شائعة وقت كتابته. 

·    الكتاب المقدس أخبر عن كثير من الأمور العلمية، والتى لم تكتشف إلا حديثاً. 

وإليك بعضاً مما يوضح توافق العلم مع الكتاب المقدس:

·    الكون ليس أزلياً (تك 1:1). 

·    كانت الأرض فى بدايتها بغير حياة (تك 2:1). 

·    إجتماع المياه جميعها إلى مكان واحد (تك 9:1،10). 

·    ظهور الأعشاب أولاً ثم القبول ثم الأشجار (تك 11:1). 

·    ترتيب ظهور الكائنات الحية (تك 1). 

·    خلقة الإنسان من تراب الأرض (تك 7:2). 

·    إشارة إلى كروية الأرض (أش 22:40). 

·    إشارة إلى الجاذبية الأرضية (1يو 7:26). 

·    إشارة إلى دورة المياه فى الطبيعة (جا 7:1). 

·    إشارة إلى تنوع الأنسجة فى الكائنات الحية المختلفة (1كو 39:15). 

·    إشارة إلى تحلل العناصر فى الطبيعية (2بط 10:3-12). 



خامساً: شهادة التاريخ والآثار

     شهدت الآثار بكل صدق لقصص الكتاب المقدس، وأنها حقيقة وليست خيالاً، وإليك بعضاً من هذه الإكتشافات:

1- العهد القديم:

·    إكتشفت صحائف وكتابات أشورية وبابلية، تحكى قصة خلق الإنسان وطرده من الجنة طبقا لما ورد فى (تك 2). 

·    يوجد اليوم على الأقل 33 وثيقة فى أماكن عديدة تحكى عن الطوفان (تك 7). 

·    عثر على سفينة نوح على قمة جبل أراراط فى أرمينيا، ونشرت جريدة أخبار اليوم ذلك الخبر فى 9 يونيه 1946م ووصفوا الفلك وأبعاده وجاء مطابقا لما جاء فى (تك 6). 

·    إكتشف الأثريون مدينة فيثوم التى بناها رمسيس الثانى، وتعرف الآن بتل المسخوطة بالقرب من الإسماعيلية (خر 5:1). 

·    إكتشف الأثريون لوحة اسرائيل الموجودة الآن بالمتحف المصرى بالقاهرة، وهى تحكى قصة خروج شعب بنى إسرائيل وعبوره البحر الأحمر (خر 14). 

·    إكتشف الأثريون مدينة أريحا القديمة، وقد وجدت الجدران ساقطة على الأرض كما وجدت بقايا أخشاب محترقة ورماد دليلاً على صدق رواية يشوع أن المدينة أحرقت بالنار (يش 6). 

·    وغيرها الكثير والكثير من الإكتشافات مثل حجر موآب وصخرة كردستان وبوابة أشتار فى بابل وحجر قانون حمورابى وحفريات مدينة صور والسامرة، وكلها تحكى قصصاً مطابقة لما جاء فى الكتاب المقدس. 

2- العهد الجديد:

·    تم إكتشاف خشبة الصليب المقدس وإكليل الشوك الخاص بالسيد المسيح والمسامير وملابس الرب يسوع التى أخذها الحراس والقصبة التى أعطيت له، وكل هذه محفوظة فى كنائس معروفة. 

·    شهادة الوثائق التاريخية لصحة ما جاء بالإنجيل عن السيد المسيح. 

·    شهادة يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه العاديات والآثار. 

·    شهادة كرنيليوس ناسيتوس المؤرخ الرومانى فى القرن الأول الميلادى فى كتابه عن تاريخ الإمبراطورية الرومانية. 

·    شهادة ثالوس المؤرخ السامرى فى القرن الأول الميلادى. 

·    شهادة التلمود اليهودى عن شخصية السيد المسيح. 

·    تقرير بيلاطس البنطى إلى الإمبراطور طيباريوس قيصر بشأن المسيح، وهو محفوظ الآن بمكتبة الفاتيكان بروما. 

·    صورة الحكم الذى نطق به بيلاطس البنطى على يسوع، وهو موجود الآن بدير الكارثوزيان بالقرب من نابولى.


----------



## ميرنا (18 أكتوبر 2005)

سادساً: شهادة إتمام النبوات

1 نبوات العهد القديم:

·    نبوات عن السيد المسيح: هناك أكثر من 300 نبوة تنبأت عن شخص الفادى والمخلص، وكلها تحققت فى السيد المسيح مولود بيت لحم. 

·    نبوات عن شعوب وملوك: 

*   نبوة نوح لأولاده الثلاثة عن شعوب الأرض (تك 25:9-27). 

*   نبوة يشوع عن اريحا فى القرن الـ 15 قبل الميلاد (يش 26:6)، وتحققت فى (1مل 34:16). 

*   نبوة إشعياء عن خراب بابل العظيمة (أش 9:13-22)، وتحققت بعد 160 سنة تقريباً. 

*   نبوة إشعياء عن انتصار كورش على البابليين وعودة اليهود من السبى (أش 45:44)، وتحقق ذلك حرفياً. 

*   نبوة اشعياء عن البركة الفريدة التى لشعب مصر (أش 25:19)، وتحقق ذلك بمجىء العائلة المقدسة لها. 

*   نبوة اشعياء عن وجود مذبح للرب فى أرض مصر (أش 19:19-21)، وتحقق ذلك فى المسيحية بعد 600 سنة. 

*   نبوة إرميا عن سبى الشعب اليهودى (أر 8:25-11) وتحقق ذلك بعد عشرات السنيين. 

*   نبوة حزقيال عن خراب صور وعدم قيامها مرة أخرى (حز 7:26-21) وتحقق ذلك حرفياً. 

*   نبوة دانيال عن ظهور الإسكندر الأكبر وفتوحاته ثم موته وانقسام مملكته (دا 8-11) وتحقق ذلك بكل دقة وبعد مئات السنيين من النبوة. 

2 نبوات العهد الجديد:

·    تنبأ السيد المسيح عن الإضطهاد الذى سيلاقيه التلاميذ (مت 17:10-23)، وكذلك عن ثبات وصمود الكنيسة أمام الإضطهادات (مت 16:16-18)، وقد تحقق ومازال يتحقق ذلك حرفياً. 

·    وتنبأ عن دمار كورزين وخراب بيت صيدا وكفر ناحوم (مت 20:11-24)، وقد زالت هذه المدن فى القرن الرابع الميلادى. 

·    وتنبأ عن خراب أورشليم والهيكل قبل خرابها بأربعين سنة (لو 43:19،44). 

·    وتنبأ عن إنتشار الإنجيل فى المسكونة كلها (مر 10:13)، وقد تحقق ذلك. 

·    وتنبأ عن استشهاد القديس بطرس والطريقة التى يستشهد بها (يو 18:21،19)، وقد تم هذا حرفياً. 



سابعاً: شهادة العقل والمنطق

1- دور العهد القديم فى إثبات صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد:

     وحدة العهد القديم والجديد وترابطهما الشديد يؤكدان على صحة وسلامة العهد الجديد، لأنه يلزم لمن يرغب فى تحريف العهد الجديد أن يحرف أيضاً العهد القديم ليجعله مطابقا له... وإذا كان المسيحيون سيحرفون العهد الجديد ليجعلوا من مسيحهم إلها، فلماذا سيصمت اليهود وهم يرون كتبهم تحرف أمام أعينهم؟ لماذا لم يملأوا العالم صياحا ويشهدوا على زمان التحريف ومكانه؟ 

2 دور كتبة العهد الجديد فى إثبات وحيه وعصمته:

·    كان معظم كتبة العهد الجديد شهود عيان للأحداث. 

·    كتبوا أسفارهم من أماكن متفرقة، ولكنها جاءت فى وحدة واحدة. 

·    ذكر الرسل أخطاءهم الشخصية مما يدل على أمانتهم فى الكتابة. 

·    كرزوا بالأمر الصعب وهو (الإله المتجسد والمصلوب) ولو كانت نية التحريف أو التبديل عندهم لنادوا بالأمر السهل والأكثر قبولاً. 

·    لم يعتمدوا فى كرازتهم على سلاح أو مال، ولكنهم نجحوا فى غزو العالم كله، مما يدل على صدق دعوتهم وأنها بمؤازرة الله نفسه. 

·    استشهدوا جميعاً (عدا يوحنا الحبيب) فى سبيل ما كتبوا وكرزوا به. 



# أسئلة لا تجد لها كتابة ؟

·    هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يدلونا على مؤرخ ذكر شيئا فى التاريخ - ولو عابرا - عن مؤتمر أو مجمع ضم أجناس البشر من جميع القارات لتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟ 

·    هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يجيبوا لنا عن هذه الأسئلة أو واحد منها: 

*   من الذى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 

*   متى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 

*   أين حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 

*   لماذا حرف الكتاب المقدس؟ 

*   أين النسخة الأصلية التى لم تحرف؟ 

عزيزى القارئ: هذه الأسئلة لن تجد لها إجابة عند أحد؟ هل تعرف لماذا؟ لأن الكتاب المقدس لم تمتد إليه يد التحريف من بعيد أو قريب، طبقاً لوعد السيد المسيح نفسه: "السماء والأرض تزولان ولكن كلامى لن يزول" (مت 35:24).


----------



## نذير (20 أكتوبر 2005)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحياتي

السيد ميرنا

الكتاب المقدس كتاب معتبر ، وهو سجل عظيم للتاريخ ، وهو كتاب نبوءات ايضا تحقق منها الكثير الا اننا نقول انه تعرض الى الكثير من التغيير والتبديل في بعض فقراته ، بل أن المسيح عليه السلام نفسه ، كان قد وبّخ الفريسيين لتغييرهم الشريعة !




			
				ميرنا;1261 قال:
			
		

> # أسئلة لا تجد لها كتابة ؟
> 
> · هل يستطيع القائلون بالتحريف أن يدلونا على مؤرخ ذكر شيئا فى التاريخ - ولو عابرا - عن مؤتمر أو مجمع ضم أجناس البشر من جميع القارات لتحريف الكتاب المقدس؟
> 
> ...


 
يا سيد ميرنا 

هل يلزم معرفة عملة مزيفة الالمام بمعرفة مكان وزمان التزييف ومن قام بالتزييف ؟



ابو النور


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2005)

نذير قال:
			
		

> هل يلزم معرفة عملة مزيفة الالمام بمعرفة مكان وزمان التزييف ومن قام بالتزييف ؟
> ابو النور


 
الا يلزم معرفة الشئ المزيف فيها؟ فكيف تعرف انها مزيفة دون ان تعرف ما هو المزيف فيها؟ و لتأكيد التزييف يجب عليك ان تعرف من هو المزيف, و لماذا زيفت؟ ومتى زيفت حتى يتسنى معرفة اذا كانت مزيفة ام عملة قديمة؟


----------



## عاطف منير (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد: أسئلة عن الكتاب المقدس*

انجيلنا انجيل الحياه والابديه الله يسامحكه يامن ادعيتوا
علي تحريف الكتاب المقدس


----------



## maria123 (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أسئلة عن الكتاب المقدس*

شكرا كتير عل الموضوع


----------



## enass (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أسئلة عن الكتاب المقدس*

*الرب يباركك
اختي ميرنا*


----------



## Twin (28 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: أسئلة عن الكتاب المقدس*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي كل أخوتي*

*أعتذر*
*عن حذفي لكل المشاركات المخالفة *
*وأعتذر بشكل خاص للحبيب أغرغوريوس والحبيب فريدي وأتمني ان يسامحوني*

*وأخيراً كم أتمني أن نتعلم النظام هل النظام شئ صعب علي الأخوة المسلمين هل لهذه الدرجة يعشقون التشويش واللخبطة*
*القسم مفتوح لكل الأسئلة الجديدة ولا تقيد فلماذا التشتيت ولخبطة المواضيع*

*عامة تم حذف كل المنشاركات وتم غلق الموضوع وشكراً للأخت ميرنا علي تعبها معنا وأتمني أن تقبل أعتذاري عن غلقي لموضوعها*

*يغلق*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

